# ACHAT iMac ou Mac Mini



## tof51430 (18 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
Je possède actuellement un iMac (21.5 pouces, mi-2011) 2.5 Ghz Intel Core i5 acheté en août 2011 et sur lequel est installé High Sierra.
J'ai 8Go de RAM et j'ai installé un disque dur SSD de 275 Go . Mes fichiers musique ou vidéo sont stockés sur HDD externe.
Je souhaiterais changer l'année prochaine  pour mes 60 ans.
Je souhaite garder mon futur Mac 10 ans comme celui que j'ai actuellement.
J'hésite entre un iMac et un Mac mini.
Mon utilisation est internet, bureautique, web, lecture de vidéo ou youtube, que du basique, finalement ( pas de montage photo ni de montage vidéo ).
Que me conseillez-vous pour avoir une machine correcte qui me dure 10 ans et qui me coûte le moins cher possible ( je cherche du neuf ).
Merci d'avance.
Bien cordialement.


----------



## Madalvée (18 Octobre 2020)

Pour que ça dure 10 ans il faut attendre les Mac à puce Silicon.


----------



## Spinaker (18 Octobre 2020)

Salut,
Il me semble que pour ton usage le Mac mini fera parfaitement l’affaire. A condition d’avoir déjà un écran (au pire n’importe lequel bien noté sera très bien).
Ainsi 900€ pour le Mac, 170€ pour un écran 24“ un clavier et une souris. Hop !


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (18 Octobre 2020)

Pour l'écran, si ton IMac actuel te convient, tu peux t'en servir comme écran avec un futur Mac mini. A prendre avec la version Apple silicone bien sur.


----------



## tof51430 (18 Octobre 2020)

Spinaker a dit:


> Salut,
> Il me semble que pour ton usage le Mac mini fera parfaitement l’affaire. A condition d’avoir déjà un écran (au pire n’importe lequel bien noté sera très bien).
> Ainsi 900€ pour le Mac, 170€ pour un écran 24“ un clavier et une souris. Hop !


je peux peut-être reprendre le clavier et la souris de mon iMac actuel, non ? Quant à l'écran, je souhaite avoir un bel écran de qualité.


----------



## tof51430 (18 Octobre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Pour l'écran, si ton IMac actuel te convient, tu peux t'en servir comme écran avec un futur Mac mini. A prendre avec la version Apple silicone bien sur.


j'ai cru lire il n'y a pas longtemps que je ne pouvais pas brancher l'écran de mon imac sur un mac mini...maintenant, si c'est possible, effectivement un mac mini fait l'affaire.


----------



## tof51430 (18 Octobre 2020)

par contre , quel mac mini prendre ? Le premier prix serait suffisant pour mon utilisation ?


----------



## Spinaker (18 Octobre 2020)

tof51430 a dit:


> par contre , quel mac mini prendre ? Le premier prix serait suffisant pour mon utilisation ?



C'est celui que j'ai pris pour ma part, le tout premier : Mac mini (2018), processeur 3,6 GHz Intel Core i3 quatre cœurs, mémoire 8 Go 2667 MHz DDR4). Et pourtant je viens du monde Windows, avec CPU / GPU toujours plus puissants.
Mais j'ai la même utilisation que toi désormais, et c'est parfait.

Pas moche, particulièrement discret sur mon bureau en acajou (en fait il est fixé au mur), parfaitement relié à mes iPad/iPhone/AW et surtout parfaitement silencieux.
Je lui ai adjoint mon écran que j'avais déjà (un Eizo) comme mes clavier _Logi MX Key_ et souris _Logi MX vertical _qui ne me quittent plus depuis mes précédentes configs.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (18 Octobre 2020)

tof51430 a dit:


> j'ai cru lire il n'y a pas longtemps que je ne pouvais pas brancher l'écran de mon imac sur un mac mini...maintenant, si c'est possible, effectivement un mac mini fait l'affaire.


Clavier, souris, écran, tu peux tout récupérer, par contre il me semble que le clavier souris sont fournis avec. Mais je suis pas sur à 100%.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (19 Octobre 2020)

Par contre pour relier l'imac au futur Mac mini, prepare toi à payer 80€ de câble & adaptateurs.


----------



## Spinaker (19 Octobre 2020)

Le Mac mini est vendu tout seul. 
Le seul câble qu’il faut c’est un HDMI afin de relier l’écran, ou usb-3 selon les capacités connectiques de l’écran. Pour le clavier et la souris c’est soit Bluetooth, soit USB soit USB-3 soit avec le dongle fournit.
En principe pas de difficulté avec les câbles.


----------



## tof51430 (19 Octobre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Clavier, souris, écran, tu peux tout récupérer, par contre il me semble que le clavier souris sont fournis avec. Mais je suis pas sur à 100%.


oui, j'ai toujours le clavier et la souris d'origine, en bluetooth, qui étaient fournis avec l'iMac...il vaut mieux donc que j'attende la sortie des nouvelles puces ?


----------



## tof51430 (19 Octobre 2020)

après, 80€ de cable, ça va ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Octobre 2020)

Si tu peux attendre les premier tests et retour des modèles avec ces nouvelles puces, c'est mieux.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (19 Octobre 2020)

tof51430 a dit:


> après, 80€ de cable, ça va ...


C'est quand même énorme pour un adaptateur de 50€ plus 30€ pour le câble de 20cm. Ça reste du Apple.


----------



## tof51430 (20 Octobre 2020)

oui, je peux attendre les premiers essais, je ne suis pas pressé. Mon iMac peut encore tenir quelques mois sans souci.


----------



## IPhone7 user (21 Octobre 2020)

Perso, j’ai un Mac Mini 2012. Intel Core i7 avec 16Go de RAM et disque SSD.
c’est aujourd’hui un peu juste pour ouvrir Word et faire du Lightroom..mais sinon c’est TOP.

J’ai achète cela car je connais le confort de travailler avec 2 écrans.

Donc achètes un Mac Mini avec 2 écrans identiques. Le minimum de mémoire vive et tu achètes ailleurs la mémoire additionnelle (cela te reviendra bien moins chère). Le disque dur...ce n’est pas necessaire d’avoir une grande taille...tu achètes un NAS séparé pour mettre toutes tes données.
mais sur le Mac Mini prend le top en terme de vitesse de disque dur. Donc SSD.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (21 Octobre 2020)

Pour un futur retraité, les deux écrans n'ont aucun intérêt, même moi avec mon triple écran 27" 1440p, je me sert parfois d'un seul.
Les deux écrans ne sont absolument pas nécessaires dans beaucoup d'usages.

Pour ton mac mini, ça m'étonne qu'il soit un peu juste sous Word, pourtant, ça carbure ceux là.

Pour le mac mini, c'est que du SSD, un NAS n'a aucun intérêt, autant prendre un disque dur externe HDD.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Octobre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Pour ton mac mini, ça m'étonne qu'il soit un peu juste sous Word, pourtant, ça carbure ceux là.


Je poussoie vigoureusement !

Je ne vois aucune raison qui ferait que Word serait à l'étroit dans une telle configuration, sauf s'il faut comprendre que c'est [Word + InDesign] qui ont du mal (dans quel cas le responsable est à chercher du coté de Indesign).


----------



## IPhone7 user (22 Octobre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je poussoie vigoureusement !
> 
> Je ne vois aucune raison qui ferait que Word serait à l'étroit dans une telle configuration, sauf s'il faut comprendre que c'est [Word + InDesign] qui ont du mal (dans quel cas le responsable est à chercher du coté de Indesign).


C’est quoi InDesign ?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Octobre 2020)

IPhone7 user a dit:


> C’est quoi InDesign ?


Pardon, j'ai écrit "InDesign" alors que tu parlais de Lightroom. Excuse moi, le raisonnement reste le même


----------



## Gwen (22 Octobre 2020)

IPhone7 user a dit:


> C’est quoi InDesign ?


Un logiciel de la chez Adobe pour faire de la mise en page de livre magazine et autre projets graphique mélangeant texte et photos. C'est un logiciel destiné aux professionnels de l'édition principalement.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (22 Octobre 2020)

Comme photoshop d'ailleurs.


----------



## Nicolarts (23 Octobre 2020)

C'est vrai, j'ai toujours trouvé que la Suite de Microsoft Office s'allume lentement sur Mac...


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (23 Octobre 2020)

La suite office n'est pas du tout optimisé, il fait un Mac assez puissant pour ça. Par contre on oublie le HDD.


----------

